# Reducir transformador de 24 voltios a 12 voltios



## panama1974 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hola amigos foreros , tengo un transformador de 24 voltios de esos parecidos a los cargadores de celular , la pregunta es que si al embobinado secundario le voy eliminando  vueltas hasta que quede en 12 voltios, podria haber algun problema ? recalentamiento etc ?. salu2.


----------



## eqp53 (Oct 12, 2009)

si quitas la mitad de las vueltas del secundario tienes que tener cuidado porque la intensidad máxima que puedes obtener de él se multiplica por dos, pero el grosor del cable y/o el esmalte que lo recubre seguramente no sea el adecuado para tanta intensidad y el transformador se quemaría, pero mientras no superes la intensidad máxima del transformador original yo creo que no hay problema.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 12, 2009)

Coincido completamente con eqp53. Otra manera sería no tocar el transformador... podrías emplear un lm317 por ejemplo y bajar la tensión por medio de un potenciometro... así cuando necesites esos 24v vas a seguir teniendo tu transformador jeje saludos,


----------



## fernandob (Oct 12, 2009)

se puede hacer eso ??????????

quiero decir...........
la vez que a un transformador comun de 50 hz nucleo de fe . le saque el carton que cubre a el cobre estaban lso alambres bastante pegados por el barniz, y de un alado salia el de el lado e 220v.
quiero decir.......corres el riesgo de arruinarlo, y .......es un transformador chico.

no se para que lo necesitas pero si es chico sale poca $$ y ademas da poca energia.
o le bajas la tension por un metodo vulgar total pa potencia sera poca o lo guardas para otra ocasion.

de verdad les consulto:
hacen esas cosas uds. ???????
yo nunca, no lo veo ni un pelin rentable tratar de destruir un transformador.

encima pregunto, solo por las dudas, por que no se cuanto sabes....no tiene un punto medio ese transformador ?? un cable de mas ??
que uso le daras ??
que potencia usaras?? o que corriente .


----------



## panama1974 (Oct 12, 2009)

Gracias por los consejos , lo iba a utlizar en un monedero para una videorockola , el monedero utiliza 12 voltios  300 ma pero segun veo podria quemarse el trasformador , mejor compro uno donde el chino , salu2.


----------



## sandman (Oct 14, 2009)

Porque no utilizas un regulador 7812. A pesar de que es una pena utilizar un transformador de 24 volts.
Pero acuerdate que la tension aumenta cuando pasas de corriente alterna a corriente continua


----------



## panama1974 (Oct 14, 2009)

sandman dijo:


> Porque no utilizas un regulador 7812. A pesar de que es una pena utilizar un transformador de 24 volts.
> Pero acuerdate que la tension aumenta cuando pasas de corriente alterna a corriente continua


 
Probare como dijo DJ_Glenn con el *LM317T en esta pagina sale el circuito  *
http://www.unicrom.com/cir_fuenteconlm317T.asp  , es que tengo varios transformadores de 24 voltios y hay algunos que envian mas de 30 voltios , salu2.


----------



## eqp53 (Oct 15, 2009)

Bueno.....la opción del LM317T es buena en el sentido de que te va a dar los 12v perfectos y estables.......pero es un poco burda en el sentido de que los otros 12 v se te van en él, es decir, que vas a malgastar un montón de potencia en el LM317 que se va a convertir en calor y tendrás que disipar. Si es para algo pequeño y eso no te importa es buena solución, pero si quieres que tu rendimiento sea máximo hay otras soluciones como las fuentes conmutadas, pero para eso hay que hacer un circuito PWM y poner un MOSFET, un diodo y un filtro, y sale un poco más caro.

Así que, en resumen:
 -si no te importa malgastar potencia y quieres gastar poco, el LM317.
 - Si quieres que todo sea más eficiente y no te importa gastar un poco y armarte un circuitillo, la fuente conmutada (PWM + MOSFET).
- Si quieres hacerlo bien comprate un transformador nuevo de 9v que rectificados te den 12 de continua y listo.
 - Y si no quieres gastar nada reduce el número de vueltas a algo menos de la mitad, ponle los diodos y listo.

(Estoy suponiendo siempre que tienes el puente de diodos y algun condensador, no se te ocurra conectar directamente el transformador que da corriente alterna al LM317  a saco...)


----------



## eqp53 (Oct 16, 2009)

Te traigo una solución a ver qué te parece, es un integrado que no es transistorizado sino que es conmutado, es decir, con lo opción que te dije, pero lo tiene todo incluido dentro del integrado ! (aunque hay que ponerle algún componente externo para ajustarlo claro, te vienen los circuitos en el pdf, son muy simples), tiene una eficiencia de más del 94%, y vale unos 5 euros. 

Es perfecto para tu transformador, y puedes elegir entre una versión que te da exactamente 12v con una entrada desde 8 hasta 40v,una versión de 5v,  u otra versión que te permite regular la salida desde 1.2 hasta 37v, para usarlo también para otras cosas.

Salida de 12v:
http://es.farnell.com/national-semiconductor/lm2676t-12/switching-reg-3a-12v-2676-to2207/dp/9485767

Salida de 5v:
http://es.farnell.com/national-semiconductor/lm2676t-5-0-nopb/voltage-regulator-ic/dp/1427551

salida ajustable de 1.2 a 37v:
http://es.farnell.com/national-semiconductor/lm2676s-adj-nopb/dc-dc-converter-3a/dp/1469211

pdf explicativo de todas las versiones:
http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/36941.pdf

También puedes comprarte el ajustable y ponerlo a 12v, así te serviría para lo que quieres y también para otras cosas si necesitas.


----------



## panama1974 (Oct 16, 2009)

eqp53 dijo:


> Te traigo una solución a ver qué te parece, es un integrado que no es transistorizado sino que es conmutado, es decir, con lo opción que te dije, pero lo tiene todo incluido dentro del integrado ! (aunque hay que ponerle algún componente externo para ajustarlo claro, te vienen los circuitos en el pdf, son muy simples), tiene una eficiencia de más del 94%, y vale unos 5 euros.
> 
> Es perfecto para tu transformador, y puedes elegir entre una versión que te da exactamente 12v con una entrada desde 8 hasta 40v,una versión de 5v, u otra versión que te permite regular la salida desde 1.2 hasta 37v, para usarlo también para otras cosas.
> 
> ...


 

Gracias , el transformador no lo usare para mucha potencia , si acaso es para alimentar 300 MA ,usare el circuito de la pagina de unicron y le pondre un dispador con pasta termica , salu2.


----------



## exe (Feb 6, 2010)

hola que tal les cuento q me rregalaron un trafor de +22v -22v y vomo unos 8amper yo quisiera saber si alguien sabe de algun circuito q baje de 22v o 44 v a unos 15v


----------



## germannn22 (Mar 24, 2011)

es posible reducir la tension si haces corto un par de espiras en el secundario?


----------

